# Old shotgun shells



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

My dad has not been able to hunt for about 10 years now do to parkensons disease. He was cleaning out some of his old hunting stuff the other day to give to my boys, and gave them some shot gun shells. I am quessing they are anywheres from 15 to 25 years old. All are lead shot, and I was wondering if they are safe to shoot for clay pigions? If not, what is the safest way to dispose of them?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got shotgun and rifle ammo that old that I occasional pull out and shoot. Never had a problem.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree, if one shell seems a little light, please check the barrel for a wad obstruction. It just might save a life.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

your main problem is going to be if the shells mess up your chokes or barell


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

They should be fine. But, as always, exercise caution when you use loads you are unfamiliar with. IMO, this advice applies to all guns.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

If stored properly not a problem at all. Tell tale signs are rusting to the brass which may cause a loading issue. And always check for corrosion around the primer areas.

jP


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Just make sure that if it's led, that your guns can take it. Some guns today can't shoot led others can shoot both. I have a browning that has steel only stamped on it. Other wise go for it. Though make sure that they are still in good shape, no rust, dents, etc. I had some old reloads for a .308 that had gone bad so to speak. I managed to get some old reloads that I had put off to the side get mixed in with my new rounds, had one split the base spraying me with hot brass. I knew those rounds were no good since they were not in the best shape hence the putting them off to the side.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Acer, Please tell me more about the gun that will only shoot steel. This is the first time I have heard of such a thing. I ask, because to my way of thinking, lead would surely do less to stress a barrel than steel. Perhaps chamber pressure is part of the issue. I am curious, not trying to be a smart alec. Burl


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Acer said:


> Some guns today can't shoot led others can shoot both. I have a browning that has steel only stamped on it.


I've never heard of a gun that can shoot steel but not lead...if anything it would be the other way around. Is it the choke that has the steel stamp or is it on the barrel itself? Interesting.


----------



## Buck_master (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive used shells that were 10-15yrs old and they shot fine.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Providing you have a shotgun that is fairly modern (made within the last 50 to 60 years) you won't have any problems shooting up that old ammo. Just don't stick any 3 inch hulls into a 2 3/4 inch chamber, make sure what it is that you are shooting. The barrel will be stamped so you will know what length your chamber is on your firearm. It will say "for 2 3/4 inch shells or for 2 3/4 and 3 inch shells" If it's in the 80 to 100 year old range (made in 1900 to 1918) make sure the chamber is not 2 5/8 inches because there are still some of those guns in peoples families if you have a long line of bird hunters from back in the good old days.


----------

